# Please tell me how awful I was and ban me from the board



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

A buddy of mine got married last night at the Yale Club........soooooooooooo nice............food was great, everything was great. That said......over the course of sat. late afternoon to the weehours of sunday morning I had: Champagne, red wine, white wine, some twisted tea beverage, vodka and shots of unknown liquor. Now as a 25 year old I can get away with that once in a while, but in retrospect that is pretty disgusting, not feeling too good about myself for doing that. Anyone else get caught up in the party atmosphere like that?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sam, this old frat boy had more than a few nights like that, back in the day (Penn '79). Don't be too hard on yourself, but try to cool it a bit next time. And for God's sake, don't drive. Live and learn. Bill


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Not since I became a grown-up.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Did you at least bag one of the bridesmaids?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> Did you at least bag one of the bridesmaids?


word...that is the real question...

but...I wouldnt sweat it...you're twenty-frickin-five years old...it's called living...I was at a party in a club a few weeks ago with my brother and his friends (now my brother is married , has a baby, and is an all around responsible adult...and he's the same age as you), but between him, myself, and about 5 other guys we drank literally over a hundred bottles of beer (around one hundred twenty...but I don't think I'd trust my counting skills at that point in the evening...don't even ask what the tab was at the end of the night)...so even responsible adults get drunk every now and again (even as we were all stumbling back home he still stopped to pick up breakfast for the wife and baby)...granted this too is an age appropriate thing...but, at this stage in the game...I wouldnt really worry about it...

...now I'm sure somebody out there is gonna start blah blah blahing about alcoholism and "get some help" or whatever...but, these are the ones who usually are in bed by 10:00PM on a friday night anyway...

...live your life...is it important to be responsible about it??? of course...but there is really nothing wrong with having a good time every now and again...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Ring the bell, close the book, quench the candle.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

As long as you didn't embarrass yourself or anyone else, didn't offend anyone or make a bad impression, I don't see what the huge deal is. Not that there's a reason to do it on a regular basis, but every now and then it really is not that big of a deal.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Pretty good if your in divinity school*



samblau said:


> A buddy of mine got married last night at the Yale Club........soooooooooooo nice............food was great, everything was great. That said......over the course of sat. late afternoon to the weehours of sunday morning I had: Champagne, red wine, white wine, some twisted tea beverage, vodka and shots of unknown liquor. Now as a 25 year old I can get away with that once in a while, but in retrospect that is pretty disgusting, not feeling too good about myself for doing that. Anyone else get caught up in the party atmosphere like that?


With a little practice and training you will be able to put away a little more than that and bag the bridesmaids as well.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Clovis said:


> With a little practice and training you will be able to put away a little more than that and bag the bridesmaids as well.


Didn't Shakespeare say something about alcohol enhancing the desire but quelling the performance? Viva Viagra! Bill


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

samblau said:


> A buddy of mine got married last night at the Yale Club........soooooooooooo nice............food was great, everything was great. That said......over the course of sat. late afternoon to the weehours of sunday morning I had: Champagne, red wine, white wine, some twisted tea beverage, vodka and shots of unknown liquor. Now as a 25 year old I can get away with that once in a while, but in retrospect that is pretty disgusting, not feeling too good about myself for doing that. Anyone else get caught up in the party atmosphere like that?


Sounds like my average Thursday night. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like you're beating yourself up pretty good without our help, sport! :icon_smile_wink: Conversely, I like drinkers but I can't stand drunks. It's good of you to recognize that you have perhaps found your limit by crossing way over it. So give yourself hell and promise you won't do it again, but only if you mean it. Otherwise, the hangover was probably punishment enough. 

Remember: Everything in moderation, including moderation.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

As long as it is not disrupting your life, I wouldn't worry about it. If you are doing this 3 or 4 times a week, it's not good. 

That night is bygone. If the hangover was especially nasty or you embarrassed yourself in some way, learn from it. If not, don't worry about it. Guilt won't do much for you.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*not driving?*

I hope you were not driving


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

KenR said:


> Sounds like my average Thursday night. :icon_smile_wink:


Sounds like my average Tuesday afternoon. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Join a Rugby club, you will probably get the combination of the drinks you drank at the wedding in one glass and be expected to down it in one.

Enjoy it for what it was- a good time.

there are 2 types of drunks good ones and bad ones.

the good ones can be entertaining, gregarious, affectionate and whilst non sensical , harmless.

the bad drunk is aggresive , violent, abbusive , argumentetive and a bore.

if you are going to drinkto any large extent be the good drunk if you are a bad drunk do not drink to excess , it affects relationships, friendships and more.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't sweat it, as long as it doesn't become a habit. I'm 34 and still have these nights..._once in a while._ (And I have put away a lot more than that, all without being sick the next morning. Yay me...I think.)



eyedoc2180 said:


> Didn't Shakespeare say something about alcohol enhancing the desire but quelling the performance? Viva Viagra! Bill


The infamous 'Porter scene' from _Macbeth._ It's often edited out of public school anthologies, at least in American editions.


----------

